# Hamburg Oct 15th



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Gonna be up in the area visiting my wife's friends, so we'll probably swing by for a bit.

I assume the usual crowd will be there... anyone else? 

Looking for:

-Proven female R. imitator Varadero if anyone has one available. 

-Understory vanzolinii (juvies, whatever)

-A male gargoyle gecko. We have 2 females and she probably wouldn't mind parting with one if someone wants to trade. Pics available on request. 

Also, I have a nice young adult trio of green sips that I can have on the table with FrogNerd if anyone arranges it with me ahead of time.


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm going I think, my wife and I were discussing it yesterday. I have to get a terrarium for the stand I built if nothing else, lol. Is Mike/Frognerd going to be there? I don't see Frognerd on the vendor list, on the Hamburg website.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah Mike will be there. Hamburg is generally not great at updating their vendor list... haha


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

carola1155 said:


> Hamburg is generally not great at updating their vendor list... haha


Yeah, seems so...they have Mike Novy/Rainforest Junkies listed, but he's going to be at Tinley Park that weekend apparently.


----------



## StillLearning (Apr 27, 2013)

JPP said:


> Is Mike/Frognerd going to be there? I don't see Frognerd on the vendor list, on the Hamburg website.


He will definitely be there I was just at his house a couple days ago. Bought these little phyllobates terribilis from him.


----------



## blueyedmama (Oct 3, 2016)

We are planning to go. I've only been once but loved it. I don't have any frogs though .

Sent from my C6743 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey Tom,
I'll be there. I'll have UE vanzis - juvis and 2 mostly grown. I have veradero, but not full grown or proven.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Come by the big black Frogs 'n' Things banner to chat.
Here's what I have avail. See www.frogsnthings.com for pics and more info. Looking fwd to seeing you all. 

Thumbnails:
R. Ventrimaculatus
R. Imitator Veradero
R. Imitator Vanzolini
R. Variabilis Southern
R. Amazonicas Arena Blanca

Ameerega:
Chrome Bassleri

Adelphobates:
Yellow galactonatus

Dendrobates:
Reticulated auratus
Green/Black auratus
Blue/Black auratus
Leucomelas
Azureus
Metecho Tinctorius
Patricia Tinctorius
Cobalt Tinctorius

Phylobates:
Vittatus

Epipidobates:
Anthonyi Santa Isabel

Bugs etc:
Jumpy, golden delicious and Turkish melanos
Tropical springs
Bean beetles
Isopods

Supplies:
Medications
Repashy supplements, Vitamin A, Morning Wood
10g Tank setups
ABG substrate
Live moss
Sphagnum moss
Drosophila media
Brewer's Yeast
Springtail food
Tadpole chow
Coco huts
Film canisters
And more...


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Hopefully i will be vending at Hamburg on Sat,10/15/16 Just had major eye surgery 2 weeks ago and if i can get the ok to drive from doctor i should make the trip! Should have a great selection of dart frogs ,plants,feeders to offer and 2 nice pairs of Gonotodes albogularis fuscus for sale.

Here is some of the frogs i will be bringing:
byh tincs
patricia tincs
matecho tincs
lorenzo tinc(1)
koetari tincs(2)
azureus
true sips
nikita tincs
robertus tincs
leucomelas
southern variablis
benedicta
reticulatus
varadero fants
varadero imitators
banded int.imitators
chazuta imitators
vanzolini eu line
arena blanca amazonicus
geen/black auratus(abg line)
highland auratus
bastimentos pumilio
escudo pumilio
colubre blue pumilio
rambala pumilio

Adult breeding trio-True sips
Adult Patricia female
Adult pair-A.trivitattus Baja Hualaga(male calling)
Young adult Powder Blue tincs(3)
Thanks,and hopefully see you at the show!
Ron


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Glad you're on the mend Ron, hope to see you there!


----------

